# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IGF LR3: How dangerous...

## warlock

is this drug?

For example, insulin could be mortal if you dont take the right precautions. Is IGF-1 LR 3 also dangerous in this sense? Do you have to make sure you always have sth sweet with you as you do when you take slin and stuff like that???

Sorry, if this questions sounds too stupid but I have not found any info about it.

Thanks

----------


## Duma

bump

----------


## angelxterminator

> is this drug?
> 
> For example, insulin could be mortal if you dont take the right precautions. Is IGF-1 LR 3 also dangerous in this sense? Do you have to make sure you always have sth sweet with you as you do when you take slin and stuff like that???
> 
> Sorry, if this questions sounds too stupid but I have not found any info about it.
> 
> Thanks


I already answered you via PM

----------


## warlock

> I already answered you via PM


yeap!! Got it!!!

Thanks

----------


## JohnnyB

Since I didn't read the pm :Big Grin: 

I'd keep carbs in the system of at least 4 hours after injection.

JohnnyB

----------


## BigBud

Im about to start my first cycle of IGF LR3 at 40mcg pwo but i train at night and eat a meal and go to bed very soon afterwards but im going to have all the dextrose from my pwo nutrition is that enough carbs to be safe or should I shoot it earlier in the day? thanks 

didnt mean to hijack your theard

----------


## warlock

> Im about to start my first cycle of IGF LR3 at 40mcg pwo but i train at night and eat a meal and go to bed very soon afterwards but im going to have all the dextrose from my pwo nutrition is that enough carbs to be safe or should I shoot it earlier in the day? thanks 
> 
> didnt mean to hijack your theard



Don't worry about hijacking my thread. All we can all learn will be beneficial to everybody.

I'm planning on using it too shortly for 4 weeks at 30/40 mcg daily. I will be injecting upon waking up in the a.m right before breakfast.

Maybe some of the vets can help you with your question. I'm new with the stuff too.

BTW, How long are you planning on using the stuff for?

All the best

----------


## c5529

Warlock, definitely keep carbs in your system after taking the IGF1 LR3.....For me the effects are not anything like with slin for example, but if I don't take in enough carbs I do begin to feel it....Also, typically you want to take IGF LR3 PWO, not when you wake up....just a thought....

Big Bud, with IGF LR3 I think you'll be fine taking it at night -- make sure you get your dextrose in right after you inject it and then have your normal meal prior to bedtime...

----------


## JohnnyB

> Big Bud, with IGF LR3 I think you'll be fine taking it at night -- make sure you get your dextrose in right after you inject it and then have your normal meal prior to bedtime...


Yup. make sure you eat complex carbs in that meal. Have a shake or protein bar next to your bed. I w/o once in the evening, did my shake went home and eat a meal. About 3 hours after I went to sleep, I woke up hungery, I had to eat something

JohnnyB

----------


## slowpain

for me it seems 100g dextrose/maltodextrin shake with 50g protein just isnt enough for me to feel good. I eat 2 meals after the shake when taking LR3 IGF-1. I have had the same thing happen as you JohnnyB, I woke up in the middle of the night craving carbs. 

Eat some brown rice or whole wheat pasta with the meal after your PWO shake, then eat a granola bar or some fruit before bed.

----------


## BigBud

Warlock- im going to use it in the first 4 weeks of my cutting cycle and then im going to run pct to help keep the gains.

----------


## LILLEN

what is PWO ??

----------


## warlock

> what is PWO ??


Post workout!!  :Smilie:

----------


## O_TownKID613

Hey just wondering if it is cool to run this stuff for 60 days. I am 6'4 295 under 20 percent body fat, also wanna know how many mcg's to take daily, from a friend I also heard its vital to take creatine with it because it goes straight to the muscle is this true. I am not trying to get ripped keep that in mind I play a sport that requires me to be very big.

----------


## goodlifting

do not take igf-lr3 for 60 days. it will do you no good.

----------


## alextg

A guy i know (NABBA champion) told me u can get igf1-lr3 , 3-4 per week PWO (and not ED) , and run it more than a month in that way.Atleast he saw that its more beneficial for him that way ...

----------


## SPIKE

> Hey just wondering if it is cool to run this stuff for 60 days.


I'd suggest running ot for 30 days tops. You can run it for a month on/month off.

In the past years of my experimenting, I've found that right around the 40 day mark my gains haulted. Now, I just run it for 30 days and it works great.

Creatine is ok to take with it b/c the shuttling capabilities will transport it to your muscles directly PWO.

----------


## gargoyle1

I would like to get started on this but am worried about it. What do I need to look out for?

----------


## mediocre45

I think you guys are nuts...aware me.

I've done 3 IGF "cycles" (each one 1 mg spread out through 4 weeks or so)...and I have never really felt an extra need for carbs or any negative effects from doing low carb (for example on this most recent run I was basically doing 0 carbs and felt no sides). Perhaps my IGF is bunk (have had it from 2 different sources) but who knows. In any case it is obviously not as dangerous as insulin .

----------

